

The TSA Is Legally Allowed to Lie to Us - milesf
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/the_tsa_is_lega.html

======
milesf
GOD: Thou shall not lie

TSA: But the US Government says it's perfectly okay to lie! Besides, we killed
you decades ago.

GOD: Sorry, but I'm still the Boss whether you believe in me or not, and I'm
not changing my mind on this one. Thou shall not lie.

